# Pointy ass elbows



## RISE (Dec 4, 2018)

Anyone else suffer from PAE (pointy ass elbows)?  My left elbow is the worst.  I feel like I could puncture someone's skull if I ever elbowed them in the face.  Pic for reference but doesnt do it justice.


----------



## Jin (Dec 4, 2018)

Dammit man. Come get this knot out of my back!


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 4, 2018)

You could pop uh balloon with that thing


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 4, 2018)

That's ****ing gross rise.  Clearly your genetics are shit. You should slap your mom.


----------



## snake (Dec 4, 2018)

You're a big boy, no one is looking at your elbows.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 4, 2018)

that's fukkin funny bro i always thought my elbows were pointy but you win :32 (18):

wanna start a pointy elbows club??
View attachment 6911


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 4, 2018)

First you have to make a decision.  Is it Crest or is it Colgate.  Indecision.  lol  

Dude your elbow is jacked.  You need to stop lifting and take up crossfit.  

Serious dude, you are big enough that no one even notices those tent stakes sticking out of your arm.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Dec 4, 2018)

This thread for the win! Funny as ****!


----------



## German89 (Dec 4, 2018)

I think I have the pointest.  I'll try snagging a picture after my workout


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 4, 2018)

This is my new favorite thread


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 4, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> This thread for the win! Funny as ****!



Come on ya'll post up yer elbows! :32 (18):


----------



## RISE (Dec 4, 2018)

Im always running them into corners at work bc i suck at taking corners.  That and lifting i think has made them adapt into death machines.  I can almost compete with chris Dickerson amd I dont even use gh.


----------



## RISE (Dec 4, 2018)

Same position as Chris.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 4, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> that's fukkin funny bro i always thought my elbows were pointy but you win :32 (18):
> 
> wanna start a pointy elbows club??
> View attachment 6911



look at that fukin hog leg


----------



## automatondan (Dec 4, 2018)

RISE said:


> Anyone else suffer from PAE (pointy ass elbows)?  My left elbow is the worst.  I feel like I could puncture someone's skull if I ever elbowed them in the face.  Pic for reference but doesnt do it justice.



I would say "suffer" is the opposite term I would use to describe how I feel about my PAE... I consider them a blessing... Learn Muay Thai and use those bad-boys to cut the heck out of someone's face.


----------



## German89 (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## jennerrator (Dec 4, 2018)

Yep....his is bony...lol


----------



## German89 (Dec 4, 2018)

Are we all just a bunch of weirdos or....??? Are conversations about elbows totally normal?


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 4, 2018)

No, and that's why this is my favorite thread


----------



## bigdog (Dec 4, 2018)

View attachment 6917

just a tad pointy..


----------



## RISE (Dec 4, 2018)

I swear i saw Germans elbow and thought it was mine.


----------



## Jin (Dec 4, 2018)

German89 said:


>



Nevermind Rise. 

I think I’d rather have German come help me....


----------



## German89 (Dec 5, 2018)

RISE said:


> I swear i saw Germans elbow and thought it was mine.



Yeah I got some PAE dude.. its horrible


----------



## RISE (Dec 5, 2018)

Jin said:


> Nevermind Rise.
> 
> I think I’d rather have German come help me....



Why only settle for one when you can have both


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 5, 2018)

Stop straining so hard when you poop and I think it will go away


----------



## German89 (Dec 5, 2018)

RISE said:


> Why only settle for one when you can have both



Lmfao! Riiight!!!


----------



## ccpro (Dec 5, 2018)

RISE said:


> Anyone else suffer from PAE (pointy ass elbows)?  My left elbow is the worst.  I feel like I could puncture someone's skull if I ever elbowed them in the face.  Pic for reference but doesnt do it justice.


Kinda of looks like a little girls elbow, have you tried lifting weights?


----------



## RISE (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm allergic


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 6, 2018)

You are all grody.  Have those things shaved down


----------



## German89 (Dec 6, 2018)

ccpro said:


> Kinda of looks like a little girls elbow, have you tried lifting weights?



I lift weights. Why are mine point as fukk?


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 6, 2018)

Lol...maybe cuz it’s a bone...not a muscle???


----------



## German89 (Dec 6, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Lol...maybe cuz it’s a bone...not a muscle???


LMFAO... it's a curse... i think I need to thicken the forearm up!


----------

